# NSTS Gravesend Kent



## Rob Armstrong (Mar 8, 2009)

Attended Feb - June 1973, T class, Hated getting my hair cut off ! Anyone else out there ?


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

(Thumb)December 58.


----------



## Rob Armstrong (Mar 8, 2009)

Wee bit before me then Ray. : )


----------



## uncle Ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Z35 on Deck 1970 had some great laughs especially when there was a Grudge boxing match was on a Saturday night.


----------



## BibbyCook (May 12, 2020)

Sep - Dec 1970 Cook Boy i was forewarned got my hair cut and dentist before i went they were butchers down there then.
I enjoyed it especially trying to get into the pubs on a weekend they new who we were a mile off.


----------



## Rob Armstrong (Mar 8, 2009)

I was drilled by the Tw-t dentist, ginger haired bloke, 7 fillings ,even though I had a letter from my own dentist saying I didn't need fillings. Wish I new where he lived ! Nice to hear your story : )


----------



## Snowybux (Jun 26, 2020)

I. Was at Gravesend from April to August 1972. Must have had the same dentist. I remember the Captains daughter who ran the shooting sessions in the evenings


----------



## paulbarrington (11 mo ago)

Rob Armstrong said:


> Wee bit before me then Ray. : )



































r


Rob Armstrong said:


> Wee bit before me then Ray. : )


ray when were 
you there?


----------



## paulbarrington (11 mo ago)

paulbarrington said:


> r
> 
> 
> ray when were
> ...


----------

